# wool underware?



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

as I was sitting in the DR's office for the ringworm , i am working on getting rid of it occurred to me i have not had athletes foot in over a year , yet have ring worm on om my belly and such

athletes foot used to be a constant struggle with me I just couldn't keep it gone , what did i change , all smart wool socks , no not the 20 dollar a pair ones , Fox river boot socks that farm and fleet sells in the fall/early winter i can usually catch a sale and get them for 4.99 a pair , then i just do my best to keep track of them and keep them washed I probably have around 7 pair 

so i am siting there and it strikes me I need wool underwear yes it seems strange , and I asked the dr and he wasn't so sure , the nurse however recommended Ex officio synthetic underwear and said she got them from amazon , and that her and her husband had switch to these and it made a difference in moisture control

I am not much of a fan of synthetics , so when i got home i did some searching , and found 2-3 different companies make merino wool underwear
btu they run around 30 dollars a pair , that is a little much , but considering I just dropped 60 on the copay for the dr and the scripts and I did the same thing about this time last year , buying 3 pair and making sure I keep washing them might very well be worth it 

then I was reading that if you use a wool wash and wash by hand they last much longer

Does any one have any experience with wool underwear have they worked for you ?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't know anything about that, but to get rid of your ringworm completely and fast, put colloidal silver on it.
Straight up, man. This stuff will knock it right out.
Nothing else will get it done.

So.. we got a stray, teeny, tiny kitten about 5 years ago. Cute!
Not.
So I and DS got ringworm. Joy.
DS got it in his scalp! You do not want this.
The variety that lives in the scalp is different, meaner, tougher.
Fast forward many, many, many months..
DS has a BALD spot that flakes off chunks and [email protected]
And it was making a divot in his head!!!

Nothing from the doctor's even touched it, not creams, not oral, nothing.
I tried ever home remedy and essential oil etc.. that you can think of.
Nothing. It is getting bigger and worse.

Colloidal silver?
2 applications! 2!!!
And I could see the change.
In less than a week the stuff was dead and gone and the skin was starting to heal back. 
Colloidal silver will get rid of ringworm like nobody's business!
Nothing is better!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

In response to a PM, it isn't really about parts per million, it's about the particle size.
You are looking for a particle size usually ranging from 0.01 to 0.001 microns.

Google the product that you are looking for + microns and see if it is within range and read reviews or tests done.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Some of the synthetic underwear worn by hikers work great for moisture control by wicking moisture away and some even have antibacterial properties to control odor.

I've fallen through the ice and worked up a heavy sweat wearing polypropylene long underwear while snowshoeing and it kept me really dry so they do work.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Synthetics and me do not get along, at least not next to my skin. I love cotton, and yeah I know it does not handle sweat well, but I still love it. And in our winters, it gets so darned cold you don't even sweat many times! Maybe cotton would also work for you if the wool proves to be a bit itchy. Wool is great though. And I have worn large loose fitting wool pants camping.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I been wearing cotton all my life , and I find a way to sweat in all but the very coldest of days, I can be cutting wood in 20 degrees with just a quilted flannel for a jacket and sweat clear through everything and be ringing wet , i have to head strait for the truck when I stop cutting I am so wet hypothermia could be soon after cooling off to a reasonable temp

well it's only money and if I don't try something to fix it I am likely to just be batteling it again and spending similar money


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I been wearing cotton all my life , and I find a way to sweat in all but the very coldest of days, I can be cutting wood in 20 degrees with just a quilted flannel for a jacket and sweat clear through everything and be ringing wet , i have to head strait for the truck when I stop cutting I am so wet hypothermia could be soon after cooling off to a reasonable temp
> 
> well it's only money and if I don't try something to fix it I am likely to just be batteling it again and spending similar money


Yeah, in 20F you will sweat a lot. I too have to change clothes once or twice when wearing cotton and working outside. I am talking about -10F where you can hardly break a sweat. 

Generally, I will wear just a tshirt, light cotton hooded sweat shirt that is very worn and thin, and then a nylon shell jacket and do pretty good - this is the same thing I might wear in 45F, but it will work down to about 10F and I don't get too sweated up too fast. The nylon shell jacket blocks the wind.

Sounds like wool may be the way to go for you.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Buck naked underwear?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Well.. I guess the good point of wool underwear is you wouldn't have to scratch your junk, since you underwear would do it for you...


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

When I used to work outside in the winter, I wore red union suits that were merino wool on the outside and cotton (I think, as used to be allergic to wool next to my skin) on the inside. Never had a sweat or skin problem with them, they seemed to breathe with the rest of me. Used to find them at "army/navy" stores, or LLBean.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Underware? Naaa


----------

